# Dart Frog Size Chart



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I feel like this would be a useful resource, has anyone ever endeavored to make one? Something like this but for darts:


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I like this idea. At bear minimum, I would love to know what is bigger than what. I don't have a good idea of how big a 1" frog is, but I do have a better idea of how big an average leuc is. It would be even better to get a list of which morphs within a species are especially large (Powder Blue Tincs?) or especially small (Lorenzo Tincs?).

Good work!

Mark


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Encyclia said:


> I like this idea. At bear minimum, I would love to know what is bigger than what. I don't have a good idea of how big a 1" frog is, but I do have a better idea of how big an average leuc is. It would be even better to get a list of which morphs within a species are especially large (Powder Blue Tincs?) or especially small (Lorenzo Tincs?).


Yes, that's what I was envisioning as well. If such a resource doesn't already exist, I may try to put one together. Maybe.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know of an existing version, but I would be willing to help out with making one, if you end up taking a run at it.

Mark


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

The difficulty would be getting appropriate photos/graphics, not to mention trying to find accurate information on many of the different morphs within each type. It's a bigger project than it would first appear.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

We could crowd source whatever we don't know from experience. Pictures would be nice, but can come as we get around to it. Might be doable in phases.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Encyclia said:


> We could crowd source whatever we don't know from experience. Pictures would be nice, but can come as we get around to it. Might be doable in phases.


I have just enough experience with different varieties to be dangerous, so crowd sourcing would be a must. I'm solid with the phyllobates, but everything else I've only kept one morph or two, so not enough to be all that sure about sizes.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

There is some available info to be found on this site, but it's all a bit disorganized. Here are thumbnail sizes. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/71301-thumbnail-sizes.html

Mark C.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

The first step would be to simply create a list of all the different frogs within the hobby. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orbela (Jan 6, 2018)

So is this still happening?


----------



## Djohnson (Apr 17, 2018)

Bored at work today so I started a list with all the different species that I have seen or found in the hobby. For the purpose of just pure data I have included galacs as even though they may be frowned upon they are still in the hobby.

I am by no means an expert and this list is by no means exhaustive. I haven't even gotten my first set of frogs,(They arrive Wednesday!), however the first step is just collecting all the data so here is a start. There are frogs the I have forgotten to add and most likely are frogs that are the same morph with two different names on this list. I hope for this to be a collective endeavor. When I get home I'll make a black and white google sheet that is open to be edited by anyone so people can add and change things as they see fit.

These screenshots just show the data that I have initially and the fourth Item is the summary of sizes. I think it would be interesting to give each morphs a little link to a picture describing their care and attributes as well as an image. It could become kind of like a dart frog compendium. 

Feedback is welcome and again I apologize for the images I would love to just link the spreadsheet from work but we don't have to google drive at work.

All of the size data I could find was gathered from Animal Diversity , AmphibiaWeb , this website, or the IUCN redlist website.


----------



## Djohnson (Apr 17, 2018)

Froglist Open Google sheet to anyone who wants to make changes. Feel free to drop comment and PM's I'll update stuff as it rolls in.


----------



## Irishfist (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks for the work you put into this, as a beginner this can definitely help a lot


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Djohnson said:


> Froglist Open Google sheet to anyone who wants to make changes. Feel free to drop comment and PM's I'll update stuff as it rolls in.


Djohnson, you are an absoulte rock star! Thanks so much for starting this out. Where did you get the info on size? I went ahead and made the specific epithets lower case and the species names italics (just to scratch the OCD itch!). I also added some species. I think someone that actually knows some of these genera better than I do can make them far more exhaustive in terms of having a complete morph list (Ranitomeya, pumilio, large obligates need to be fleshed out quite a bit more, for instance). As for the actual sizes, all I could do is say that one morph is smaller than another. No way I have the skill level to get real snout to vent lengths on my frogs. I would hurt them in the process :-(

Sorry, I didn't follow the rules and just put stuff in rather than submitting to you. You might want to change permissions on the spreadsheet if you don't want idiots like me to roll in and mess everything up 

Thanks again for getting this ball rolling. Great work so far. Let's see if we can get it populated, folks! I will put some more time in when I get a chance.

Mark


----------



## Orbela (Jan 6, 2018)

This is absolutely helpful, looks like a sticky when it gets peer-reviewed


----------



## Djohnson (Apr 17, 2018)

Encyclia said:


> Djohnson, you are an absoulte rock star! Thanks so much for starting this out. Where did you get the info on size? I went ahead and made the specific epithets lower case and the species names italics (just to scratch the OCD itch!). I also added some species. I think someone that actually knows some of these genera better than I do can make them far more exhaustive in terms of having a complete morph list (Ranitomeya, pumilio, large obligates need to be fleshed out quite a bit more, for instance). As for the actual sizes, all I could do is say that one morph is smaller than another. No way I have the skill level to get real snout to vent lengths on my frogs. I would hurt them in the process :-(
> 
> Sorry, I didn't follow the rules and just put stuff in rather than submitting to you. You might want to change permissions on the spreadsheet if you don't want idiots like me to roll in and mess everything up
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark! Slow Monday at work meant it didn't take too much time and I learned quite a bit about the frogs in the process.

All of the size data I could find was gathered from Animal Diversity , AmphibiaWeb , this website, or the IUCN redlist website. It's just a starting point and hopefully anything that seems out of place can be corrected! I don't know much about size variation between morphs of the same species so I just found values for the root species.

Also, I don't mind people editing the list. I have another copy saved so that if anything goes horribly wrong It can be restored. I think I might start getting a picture associated with all the morphs so that way everyone can see what the frogs are. The species care sheets could be put in the document as additional tabs as well to compile everything further.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Djohnson said:


> Thanks Mark! Slow Monday at work meant it didn't take too much time and I learned quite a bit about the frogs in the process.
> 
> All of the size data I could find was gathered from Animal Diversity , AmphibiaWeb , this website, or the IUCN redlist website. It's just a starting point and hopefully anything that seems out of place can be corrected! I don't know much about size variation between morphs of the same species so I just found values for the root species.
> 
> Also, I don't mind people editing the list. I have another copy saved so that if anything goes horribly wrong It can be restored. I think I might start getting a picture associated with all the morphs so that way everyone can see what the frogs are. The species care sheets could be put in the document as additional tabs as well to compile everything further.


Great work so far and your other ideas will really complete the project well. Nice job doing the initial research. I hope more people can get involved and correct inaccuracies and populate the things that are empty.

Mark


----------

